# GHRP-6 & CJC-1295 help?



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I was going to run a stack of these two inbeetween AAS cycle at this dose:

CJC-1295 - 50mcg 3x per day

GHRP-6 - 100mcg 3x per day

that sound ok? also when should I start, at the begining of this cycles PCT or after the PCT has finished?

was going to use this site for the ghrp-6 http://www.ergopep.com

and this http://europatan.eu/melanotan/1295-p-14.html for the CJC-1295..... seem ok? looks a little pricey.

any info appriciated guys.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Dosing seems fine you can run the cjc higher if you want provided you can afford to and dont get sogn of CTS at a higher dose but your proposed doses seems fine

You can actually run them indefinetely


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Dosing seems fine you can run the cjc higher if you want provided you can afford to and dont get sogn of CTS at a higher dose but your proposed doses seems fine
> 
> You can actually run them indefinetely


Ahh good news  just want a bridge beetween cycles thats all mate because i feel im not ready for blast and cruise


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Dosages seem ok. I like to shoot peps 4-5 times a day though
> 
> It's the cjc without dac your after right? Or MOD GRF 129?
> 
> Start when you begin PCT


Mod grf thats the one mate 

Thanks mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sy. said:


> Dosages seem ok. I like to shoot peps 4-5 times a day though
> 
> It's the cjc without dac your after right? Or MOD GRF 129?
> 
> Start when you begin PCT


are you awake for that long to run them 4-5 times a day?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

found this from pscarb

excellent info about peptides

learnt alot from it, very helpful

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides-5.html


----------

